# Random Picture thread 2014



## SMBHooker

Started one last year thought this a good a time as any for this year. Post any cool, unique or weird photo. 

House's crack head fish deserves a spot here, just sayin. 

I put this one up in another thread but its a good one to get the party started.


----------



## yakfish

SMBHooker said:


> Started one last year thought this a good a time as any for this year. Post any cool, unique or weird photo.
> 
> House's crack head fish deserves a spot here, just sayin.
> 
> I put this one up in another thread but its a good one to get the party started.


WOW! It takes a "special" kind of person to put something like that at the end of their driveway! LOL!


----------



## Orville Wrong

Headless blue-winged teal. Stillwater River, Dayton. I named him Roland.


----------



## bgrapala

I went to the river to take a picture. 

But I didnt

-trailbreaker


----------



## SMBHooker

yakfish said:


> WOW! It takes a "special" kind of person to put something like that at the end of their driveway! LOL!


Well I've passed this box a hundred and one times and always think to myself how cool it is and how great a photo it would take. The rusted out pits and faded color give it serious character. 

Anyway, apparently it use to be much more ornate. I was passing it one day and the owner was out on his ATV so I flagged him over and asked if he cared I take the pic. He told me its been hit multiple times with bats and even blown up three times. So . . it looks real real good considering. lol


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

This is one we spotted on the roadside after a pheasant hunt. Thats an air freshener tied to it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## saultfish

Nice!!!!!


----------



## RNeiswander

This was a good 6 ft from the surface currently.









This tree wasn't there last year, it's amazing what can happen in the winter floods.


----------



## Matulemj

I believe I have posted this before. River gold.


----------



## Baba Ganoush

Mr. Basskisser,what the heck is that? I've looked at that picture over and over.No clue...


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

That is a skunk zip tied to a telephone box on the side of a rural Pickaway county road. Strangest thing I ever seen. Especially the air freshener.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Baba Ganoush

O........K...... I be stayin away from Pickaway county.......


----------



## Dandrews

I found where Bigfoot lives, in Butler County


----------



## GarrettMyers

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Best one yet , Garrett. Tom


----------



## greghal

Like father like daughter, wading in cold water with shorts, with zebco 33, Garrett your daughter is a doll baby.


----------



## HOUSE

SMBHooker said:


> House's crack head fish deserves a spot here, just sayin.


----------



## kingofamberley




----------



## GarrettMyers

Saugeye Tom said:


> Best one yet , Garrett. Tom






greghal said:


> Like father like daughter, wading in cold water with shorts, with zebco 33, Garrett your daughter is a doll baby.



Thanks gents. 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker

greghal said:


> Like father like daughter, wading in cold water with shorts, with zebco 33,


That's so funny, I thought the same thing. 

Cute kid Garrett. She just may beat u to that Muskie?


----------



## sammerguy

Cool clay sculptures I found in a creek.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Flathead I got on a red eye shad about 2 feet off the bank bass fishing at EF yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker

Ohio Black Panther attacking white squirrel.


----------



## BMustang

A 9 1/2 inch rubber worm (no hook) removed from a 12 inch smallmouth - PIckwick Lake, Tn, April 15th.


----------



## dstiner86

Come on guys, you know this is true.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift

While walking in the park


----------



## HOUSE

From last night's adventure:


----------



## XL506

This picture was taken at Kiser Lake last weekend, I thought it was cool. It was a prism in the clouds..


----------



## Bad Bub

My 3 year old (T.C.) built a "stink bug catcher" last night.... :/

Me: T.C.!!! What are you doing with all that stuff?!?!
T.C.: Building a machine to catch that pesky stink bug! It's my latest inbention....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub

But on a more serious note... has anybody seen these at Walmart? I may have to change over from my beloved Rolling Rock. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley

SMBHooker said:


> Ohio Black Panther attacking white squirrel.
> 
> View attachment 95840


Am I looking at a house cat or what?


----------



## SMBHooker

kingofamberley said:


> Am I looking at a house cat or what?


Albino squirrel.


----------



## deltaoscar




----------



## 9Left

What happened to that squirrel?....froze his nuts off?


----------



## MuskieHunter43

Sent from my iPod touch using Ohub Campfire


----------



## yak-cat

caught somebody's pet


----------



## 9Left

a nice surprise while fishin the river.......


----------



## Bad Bub

9Left said:


> a nice surprise while fishin the river.......


Yes sir!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cali2ohio

9Left said:


> a nice surprise while fishin the river.......


Yummy!!! Fry them up!!!


----------



## kingofamberley

SMBHooker said:


> Albino squirrel.


I was referring to the black nightmare to the left that was about to kill it 

My parents' neighborhood has an albino squirrel gene that manifests itself every few years, until the current incarnation gets picked off by a predator. A bear rolled through there once, but I've never seen or heard of a panther.


----------



## whodeynati

Extreme Kayaking anyone?


----------



## GarrettMyers

LMR this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left

GarrettMyers said:


> LMR this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


That's a really good pic of the river...


----------



## Baba Ganoush

SMBHooker,I too am wanting to know what that black beast is.Seems way to big for a house cat and wrong color for a bobcat.Was that taken in Ohio?


----------



## SMBHooker

Baba Ganoush said:


> SMBHooker,I too am wanting to know what that black beast is.Seems way to big for a house cat and wrong color for a bobcat.Was that taken in Ohio?


It was taken in Ohio, but it was only a log that fell from the tree line. lol


----------



## kingofamberley




----------



## Baba Ganoush

Wow SMBHooker I feel like a schlemiel. Changing my middle name to "Gullible". Fell for a picture awhile back of some crappies that had been photoshopped to look long and thin,kinda the shape of saugfish.I bit,hook,line and sinker.


----------



## SMBHooker

Baba Ganoush said:


> Wow SMBHooker I feel like a schlemiel. Changing my middle name to "Gullible". Fell for a picture awhile back of some crappies that had been photoshopped to look long and thin,kinda the shape of saugfish.I bit,hook,line and sinker.



HaHa, Don't feel bad. I took the pictures so I know exactly what's in it. Then I start showing people the picture. All I said was check this out have you ever seen this in the wild? Of course I was referring to the white squirrel. But every time I showed the picture no one wanted to comment on the squirrel. It's like they didn't even see it. Everyone would just say is that a panther or some huge cat? lol

So I thought it was worth posting.


----------



## gibson330usa

some pics to add


----------



## SMBHooker

Wild Flora


----------



## SMBHooker

*Dead Fall*


----------



## SMBHooker

*In the Eye of the Storm*


----------



## SMBHooker

*Goose*


----------



## kingofamberley

Did some fishing in Michigan over the weekend


----------



## Lostleader

You can't see me.


----------



## ThePeaches289

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/

Hard to see but the second pic is a turtle munching on a dead fish


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ThePeaches289

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

The end of the rainbow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snakedog

...the competition.


----------



## garhtr

Sunrise with a {almost} Full Moon over The LMR


----------



## dlancy

I found this tree in the woods looking for morels early spring. Looks like it was manipulated, guessing Bigfoot 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TurtleJugger

Nothing better then sitting at the pond drinking a cold one.


----------



## DLarrick

Nothing better then sitting at the pond drinking a cold one.[/QUOTE]

unless that was a Budweiser :Banane35:


----------



## SMBHooker

*Manatee 1*










*Manatee 2*










*Manatee 3*










*Rainbow*










*Beach Bird*










*Micro Crab*










*Petey*










*Pelican*


----------



## SMBHooker

*Sunset on Siesta Key*


----------



## JPfishing

I signed up on this site in 2008. moved to florida not long after. fished these waters dozens of times. i miss the hell outta it ! it's downright gorgeous. 


awesome pics smb


----------



## JPfishing

Caught this guy back in 09 i believe. cousin knocked me in the water going for the pole to set the hook as it was attacking the trout we were catching. i actually grabbed this guy as my cousin reeled him in and got him in the boat. never forget this catch. about a 4.5 ft. bonnethead


----------



## Mason52

Lived on Longboat Key for a time. Had a blast for about 8 months down there working with some friends. We lived one house off Gulf of Mexico Dr which runs right down the coast. We would get up and walk to the Beach/Ocean and fish off the jetties or we could go to the other side and fish the inter coastal stuff. Great beaches down there too


----------



## garhtr

A Dragon-fly on my Fly-rod, an Old chimeny/fireplace on the LMR and a fawn my sister found hiding in her backyard.


----------



## SMBHooker

*Doe*










*Early Summer Velvet Buck*


----------



## Fishnhunt

Sunrise from the deck of our rental cabin in the Smokey Mountains


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishnhunt

Smoky mountains







A bear I ran into in the mountains. A sow with three cubs, luckily cubs were well behind her and she was only worried about the berries she was eating







Timber Rattler found while hiking


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE

Sunrises on the surf last week:


----------



## dstiner86

Went fishing with a buddy thursday after work and caught this as the sun rose and the fog rolled it. Its a old factory smoke stack.. thought it was neat how the top looked like it was just floating. 









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Here are a few to bump this thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Riverbum

Recent smokies trip


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

This shark tried to bum .50¢ off me.


----------



## Orville Wrong

There's a sandbar one place I fish in Greene County that seems to be a settling point for artifacts made of porcelain, glass, marble and earthenware.

I gathered these over two separate trips. The circular item is a porcelain lid liner for a Ball jar from the '40s. The rest are mysteries. A reminder that our rivers and creeks have been the focal point of human activity since forever.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Orville Wrong

Michael J.!


----------



## BaitWaster

Came up to a spot on my favorite pond today and saw two big snakes slither into the water. Had to be the most paranoid fishing I have ever done. Here is a pic of one of them eye balling me while I was getting my gear ready.


----------



## Crawdude

Orville Wrong said:


> There's a sandbar one place I fish in Greene County that seems to be a settling point for artifacts made of porcelain, glass, marble and earthenware.
> 
> I gathered these over two separate trips. The circular item is a porcelain lid liner for a Ball jar from the '40s. The rest are mysteries. A reminder that our rivers and creeks have been the focal point of human activity since forever.


That's awesome! I think I spend half of my time looking for stuff while fishing on rivers. I stumble on a lot of white and blue glazed ceramic shards like what in your photo.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast

Fowler's Toad (I think) gettin his camo on.


----------



## garhtr

Full moon over the LMR and a '' LMR Sailfish '' hanging in a Tree. {I'm not 100 percent positive that the Sailfish was caught in the LMR but you never know}


----------



## GarrettMyers

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BaitWaster

Friend of mine caught this down near Sarasota. Possibly a toadfish?


----------



## anglerette

which woods ?


----------



## Stealth14Angler

Ugly enough to be my mother-in-law so i'm guessing mother-in-law fish... but toadfish is a pretty good guess as well


----------



## godukies

This was from last fall. Not sure what this guy was thinking or how he fit that treble hook in his mouth!


----------



## jimcafc

BaitWaster said:


> Friend of mine caught this down near Sarasota. Possibly a toadfish?



That's an Oyster Toadfish for sure. 

Ugly little boogers. I caught a bunch of them in Myrtle Beach last year. I'll tell you this much.... I wouldn't recommend sticking a finger in that mouth. I grabbed them with a pair of pliers and it sounded like I was hitting a fender with a hammer every time he bit down. Yikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

I caught one in St. Augustine last year. Apparently they are venomous too? I'm not too sure.


----------



## Crawdude

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

These are the sunflowers my 4 year old demanded we plant this year. The picture was from 3+ weeks ago. They're pushing 10ft. now. Still haven't opened up. I've never had sunflowers this tall.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bazzin05

Matulemj said:


> I caught one in St. Augustine last year. Apparently they are venomous too? I'm not too sure.


 
I remember when we were kids on vacation we would catch those off the piers at night and if you touched them they grunted and the third time they would have little spikes that would pop out and kind of sting you... Me and my cousin would sit there and catch them all night and dare the other to touch them. And one of us always did. It hurt pretty bad too...


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Here are a few of Todd Fork from my road trip a couple of weeks ago.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## garhtr

Interesting LMR ''rock'' art and another beautiful Sunrise on the river.


----------



## dstiner86

Spent the past week in Phoenix visiting my girlfriend and her son who just moved out there and enjoying the sites and climbing some mountians.








Didnt take my gear but got to take my 6 year old buddy to some gorgeous community fishing holes with a borrowed zebco 202. No fish but still a lot of fun was had and memories were made.








As much as I didnt want to leave I couldnt wait to get my gear back in my hands and a river flowing between my legs.. the wait was worth it.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## co-angler

dstiner86 said:


> Spent the past week in Phoenix



My wife went to that same reservoir when we were there about 7 years ago!
Spectacular!
Thanks for posting.
Did you see the wild burros?


----------



## Crawdude

What I'd always rather be doing.











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

co-angler said:


> My wife went to that same reservoir when we were there about 7 years ago!
> Spectacular!
> Thanks for posting.
> Did you see the wild burros?


No unfortunately most my time was spent in the city or just outside the city on the mountains. So didnt get to see many wild animals this trip unfortunately mainly just birds. Cant wait to go back out(or move out there) and get outside of Phoenix and truly explore the desert! The cacti were awesome to see can't believe the size of the Sequoia!!!! Below is another pic of something I personally thought was awesome, it is a memorial for those who died on the Uss Arizona. . The statue in the middle had real pieces of the ship incorporated into it. And yes those are metal trees lol









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mason52

Um, I think you meant to say Saguaro if you were talking about the cacti around Phoenix. Sequoia is a tree so I'm guessing typo. I used to live out in the desert just past Apache Junction AZ right on the doorstep of the Superstition Mountains around 1969 or 70. Great view to see every morning


----------



## dstiner86

Mason52 said:


> Um, I think you meant to say Saguaro if you were talking about the cacti around Phoenix. Sequoia is a tree so I'm guessing typo. I used to live out in the desert just past Apache Junction AZ right on the doorstep of the Superstition Mountains around 1969 or 70. Great view to see every morning


Haha yea you knew what I meant.. a nap and dinner was to important yo try and proof read lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Recneck

How does one go about posting pics on here?


----------



## garhtr

The Sun coming up and going down on the river---- with a little fishing in-between.


----------



## Fishstories

Just fishing in kayak and thought this looked cool.


----------



## zack2345

When they ain't bitin when it's hot take a swim with um to cool off...Whitewater river


----------



## Crawdude

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker

So many good pics in this thread, should be a sticky. IMHO


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

I was going through my gallery and ran across this pic. I posted years ago on the central ohio forum but always worth another look. My wife walked up on him and I came over and got a few pics.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Riverbum

Crazy looking bug that I found in a parking lot .
It's called a mole cricket


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker

checkout what i caught at the hamilton dam east side on a skunk color 
rooster tail... about a pound


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

From the garden.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SMBHooker

Crawdude said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


AWESOME, very cool pic.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

My dad, on one of our recent fishing trips.


----------



## Crawdude

SMBHooker said:


> AWESOME, very cool pic.


Thanks man, it was the beginning of fourteen solid hours of fishing with the coangler.


----------



## HOUSE

Crawdude said:


> Thanks man, it was the beginning of fourteen solid hours of fishing with the coangler.


14 hours stuck in a canoe with C.O. ?!?! I can't even fish with him for 14 minutes without him falling in the river, splitting a toe on a rock, or getting lost. You must be an eagle scout, nanny, and a part time paramedic!


----------



## SMBHooker

HOUSE said:


> 14 hours stuck in a canoe with C.O. ?!?! I can't even fish with him for 14 minutes without him falling in the river, splitting a toe on a rock, or getting lost. You must be an eagle scout, nanny, and a part time paramedic!


Haha, House you beat me to it. Craw, unwittingly set that up with a soft lob that was bound to be hit out of the park. Lol


----------



## Crawdude

HOUSE said:


> 14 hours stuck in a canoe with C.O. ?!?! I can't even fish with him for 14 minutes without him falling in the river, splitting a toe on a rock, or getting lost. You must be an eagle scout, nanny, and a part time paramedic!


Haha! There's a certain amount of camaraderie with mutually obsessed anglers. I got to hear the details of "the toe" while eating a cold slice of leftover pizza, other than that I can't complain. I'm more worried that C.O. had to witness the mumbling and mood swings of someone who usually spends hours alone on the water. (see what I mean by the edits!)


----------



## muskyhound

Driving east on 90 headed for Chautauqua


----------



## muskyhound

Getting ready for the night bite..


----------



## muskyhound

Sun set pigeon lake Canada 
Don't know why I can't post multi pics from my iPad
A lot of very good photos here guys


----------



## muskyhound

Trolling in


----------



## fishhawk1

Yellow perch I caught with a jig and trailer while I was largemouth bass fishing.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler

HOUSE said:


> 14 hours stuck in a canoe with C.O. ?!?! I can't even fish with him for 14 minutes without him falling in the river, splitting a toe on a rock, or getting lost. You must be an eagle scout, nanny, and a part time paramedic!



I hate you.

So much so that I spent most if the day throwing your skinny butt under the bus.
Then I sang John Denver songs the rest if the time. Just like you always ask me to whenever I take you out to catch hybrids.


----------



## bigred0304

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker

Went hiking last week with my wonderful wife and got a few good pics on the trails.


*Walk your own Path*










*Shelf Life*










*Wamping Willow *










*White Caps on Wood*


----------



## SConner

Orb Spider on back porch


----------



## SMBHooker

SConner said:


> Orb Spider on back porch


So weird, I have one on my porch too . . thought about putting it on a photo but it left after I wrapped my whole face with its giant web when i walked out the backdoor, haven't seen it since. 

Very cool photo Scott


----------



## SConner

SMBHooker said:


> I wrapped my whole face with its giant web when i walked out the backdoor, haven't seen it since.


I understand that is how they teach advanced karate moves. How were yours when the face hit the web? 

BTW - Love the wamping willow, it looks like a post oak.


----------



## 9Left

SMBHooker said:


> Went hiking last week with my wonderful wife and got a few good pics on the trails.
> 
> 
> *Walk your own Path*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shelf Life*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wamping Willow *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White Caps on Wood*


 SMB, I gotta give ya credit man, you come up with some great titles for your pics...


----------



## Crawdude

SMBHooker said:


> Went hiking last week with my wonderful wife and got a few good pics on the trails.
> 
> 
> *Walk your own Path*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shelf Life*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wamping Willow *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White Caps on Wood*


Awesome, the photo of the big tree is especially awesome.


----------



## Swervage




----------



## Jim1848

Swervage said:


>


Looks so peaceful there!


----------



## SMBHooker

SConner said:


> I understand that is how they teach advanced karate moves. How were yours when the face hit the web?


Spiders don't spook me much, the amount of time I spend outdoors in the woods and in water I've seen my share of spiders walking all over me. Now it was a good thing I ran into it because if my wife would have, new karate movies would have been invented! Seriously! lol



SConner said:


> BTW - Love the wamping willow, it looks like a post oak.


Thanks I'm pretty sure it's an oak tree a lot of old oaks back in that trail. It just reminded me of the tree in the movie. I actually think the parks have a oak tree restoration project going on right now do to the low reproduce rate of them.


----------



## Riverbum

SMBHooker said:


> Went hiking last week with my wonderful wife and got a few good pics on the trails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Walk your own Path*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shelf Life*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wamping Willow *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White Caps on Wood*



That last photo is of oyster mushrooms . Old timers call them hickory jacks.
A choice edible 
There are no lookalikes .


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## yakfish




----------



## garhtr

Paw-Paws, Oyster mushrooms and Fish from the LMR  {I didn't eat the fish---- but I thought about it.}


----------



## garhtr

Gotta love Fall ! A little color from today's trip ---- with a cool moth in the top left corner of last picture.


----------



## dstiner86

A pic from a recent yak trip down the mohican river. The river and fishing was slow going but the scenery is gorgeous. Plus seeing a bald eagle fly over was pretty neat too!


----------



## BaitWaster

In Hawaii with my wife on our honeymoon. 

Every morning view...










Zipeline view...


----------



## BaitWaster

Mountains.....










Playing on the rocks...










Flood water draining into the ocean...


----------



## ML1187

Wow BW super sweet pics! Congrats man. Hopefully your fishing time doesn't suffer now haha


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I'll play.

With it getting colder out and looking at some of my pics the other day I thought you guys might enjoy this one. I took this last September. It was taken atop 9235' Brokeoff Mountain in Lassen Volcanic National Park. A friend, his son and I battled through a brief snow storm a few hundred feet below the summit and were rewarded with this view of the first snow of the year as the clouds broke  The big mountain partially hidden by clouds is Lassen Peak. The southern most volcano in the Cascade Range. I really do miss living in CA with the endless hiking/backpacking trips available within reasonable distance.


----------



## BaitWaster

ML1187 said:


> Wow BW super sweet pics! Congrats man. Hopefully your fishing time doesn't suffer now haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


No sir! We are going fishing for largemouths and peacock bass on Friday! Boom! :sly:


----------



## BaitWaster

Eatsleepfish said:


> I'll play.
> 
> With it getting colder out and looking at some of my pics the other day I thought you guys might enjoy this one. I took this last September. It was taken atop 9235' Brokeoff Mountain in Lassen Volcanic National Park. A friend, his son and I battled through a brief snow storm a few hundred feet below the summit and were rewarded with this view of the first snow of the year as the clouds broke  The big mountain partially hidden by clouds is Lassen Peak. The southern most volcano in the Cascade range. I really do miss living in CA with the endless hiking/backpacking trips available within reasonable distance.


Amazing picture ESF!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Nice pics BaitWaster!


----------



## ML1187

BaitWaster said:


> No sir! We are going fishing for largemouths and peacock bass on Friday! Boom! :sly:



Well played sir. Well played. BOOM indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Eatsleepfish

BaitWaster said:


> Amazing picture ESF!


Thanks. It was an unforgettable view, but definitely a brutal one. We climbed 2700ft for a 15 minute view. The winds were howling at 40+ mph and temps were in the teens. It is nice to look back at the picture in my 70 degree living room lol


----------



## BaitWaster

Fire in the sky sunrise....


----------



## EStrong

Driving home just after a huge popup thunderstorm. The cell phone pic doesn't do the view any justice at all. Much better in person.









Pic #2 when I got out of the truck and tried to get a better shot.









These could have been better if I had my old school 35mm Canon or a newer SLR Digital. It's amazing what you can do with a tripod and different speed films and shutter speeds/exposure times.


----------



## Crawdude

Passing on the obsession. Sorry son!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SMBHooker

Crawdude said:


> Passing on the obsession. Sorry son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Haha, I double tapped the pic to "like" it. Lol, wrong so I'll make a comment. Awesome, one day he will be glad you did. Well done dad.


----------



## Crawdude

SMBHooker said:


> Haha, I double tapped the pic to "like" it. Lol, wrong so I'll make a comment. Awesome, one day he will be glad you did. Well done dad.


LOL! I do that all the time! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Crawdude

Eatsleepfish said:


> I'll play.
> 
> With it getting colder out and looking at some of my pics the other day I thought you guys might enjoy this one. I took this last September. It was taken atop 9235' Brokeoff Mountain in Lassen Volcanic National Park. A friend, his son and I battled through a brief snow storm a few hundred feet below the summit and were rewarded with this view of the first snow of the year as the clouds broke  The big mountain partially hidden by clouds is Lassen Peak. The southern most volcano in the Cascade range. I really do miss living in CA with the endless hiking/backpacking trips available within reasonable distance.


You can't post a photo like that on a message board with a bunch of guys stuck in Ohio! Amazing view and photo!


----------



## Crawdude

BaitWaster said:


> In Hawaii with my wife on our honeymoon.
> 
> Every morning view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipeline view...


Honeymoon!!?? You were just starting to get good at fishing for smallies though! Just kidding, congratulations!


----------



## GarrettMyers

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## greghal

GarrettMyers said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


What a priceless little buckeye.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

An Ohio beaver.





Enjoying the sunset with a friend @ 13k.


----------



## yakfisherman33

Up in the stand this mornin wishing I could fish and hunt at the same time!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker

yakfisherman33 said:


> Up in the stand this mornin wishing I could fish and hunt at the same time!
> 
> Sweet man!!


----------



## Crawdude

Nothing better than getting on a river in the canoe.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar

I ran into Greghal while I was out and about today. Thanks for showing me your ride. I still can't believe you spilled that tub of chicken livers in the floorboard though.


----------



## dstiner86

deltaoscar said:


> I ran into Greghal while I was out and about today. Thanks for showing me your ride. I still can't believe you spilled that tub of chicken livers in the floorboard though.


 Someone on here owns that!?!?! No well im jealous! I love the 458s!!!!


----------



## yakfish

Crawdude said:


> Nothing better than getting on a river in the canoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Only thing better I can think of is getting out in a kayak!


----------



## Crawdude

yakfish said:


> Only thing better I can think of is getting out in a kayak!



Haha! Nice. Tomato, tomato. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BaitWaster

More of Kauai....


----------



## trailbreaker

this was taken at colerain park before i took bear to the vet


----------



## trailbreaker

this was taken at forest park walmart the other night


----------



## SConner

A couple of pics from Indian Lake last weekend.


----------



## SMBHooker

SConner said:


> A couple of pics from Indian Lake last weekend.


The 1st pic is outstanding!


----------



## Cat Mangler

A one eyed frog my wife got to play with the other day, had zero interest in escape, just sat there in her hand!








[/IMG]


----------



## GottaLuvIt!

OUCH... The hook in the fingernail bed is PAINFUL to look at!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Happy fall fishing everyone.



I found some big shad the other day and man were the bass going nuts. The frenzy only lasted 15-20 minutes. I caught a 13 1/2in smb and lost 2 beasts. I kept snagging these though. They were all in the 5-6in range.


----------



## SMBHooker

Cool action shot brought to you by one SConner:


----------



## stuckonGMR

My fav's are from Brookville lake this year!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

3 of my brothers bought kayaks recently. The one couldn't go out today so lent me his. We yakked around Winton Woods for a couple hours. It was cold, rainy and windy, but we still had a good time.


The first yak fish and only one of the evening.


----------



## chris1162

random shot of my kayak


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

Enjoy Fall !


----------



## chris1162

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SConner

A couple of pics taken today of GMR.


----------



## SConner




----------



## SConner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Random pond in Centerville 









The Great Miami River 









CJ Brown Reservoir









CJ Brown Reservoir


----------



## canoe carp killer

Last week


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker

these was taken at dravo park the GMR is very low... you can walk across to the other side don't know why


----------



## EStrong

.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

_* This is dedication *_


----------



## HOUSE

10/18/2014: I can catch 'em, too


----------



## JigheadJBoy




----------



## Fastball

1st post ever....if there was an award for lurker of the year, I win. 

Anyhow, thought I'd share my greatest catch this year (and greatest catch of my life)...Kayak fishing down in Destin, FL, hooked into and managed to land this sailfish.


----------



## HOUSE

Fastball said:


> 1st post ever....if there was an award for lurker of the year, I win.
> 
> Anyhow, thought I'd share my greatest catch this year (and greatest catch of my life)...Kayak fishing down in Destin, FL, hooked into and managed to land this sailfish.


That's a heck of a first post, Fastball. I saw you were from Landen and thought you caught that in Landen Lake for a quick second


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

HOUSE said:


> 10/18/2014: I can catch 'em, too


Everything about that pic is awesome lol


----------



## trailbreaker

HOUSE said:


> 10/18/2014: I can catch 'em, too


did ya see my dinky white bass


----------



## deltaoscar

Fastball said:


> 1st post ever....if there was an award for lurker of the year, I win.
> 
> Anyhow, thought I'd share my greatest catch this year (and greatest catch of my life)...Kayak fishing down in Destin, FL, hooked into and managed to land this sailfish.


That's pretty freakin' awesome.


----------



## HOUSE

trailbreaker said:


> did ya see my dinky white bass


Heck yea I did! Nice job, dude! We still have some time left this year to hook up if you want to try and coordinate something! Pick a Friday or Saturday sometime and let's try and make it happen.


----------



## EStrong

.


----------



## JigheadJBoy

EStrong said:


> House,
> 
> If you and TB make a run I have to come along even if just to witness and document for historical purposes.  I'll even buy Taco Bell for lunch as long as you guys stay on the value menu and keep it under $10 each. LOL...
> 
> E...


Detainer and I are Coming along too


----------



## Eatsleepfish

It looks like House needs a bigger boat...or just charge people the big bucks to join you to keep the riff raff at bay. Btw those are some huge fish!


----------



## deltaoscar

HOUSE said:


> 10/18/2014: I can catch 'em, too


HOUSE, your signature is mind boggling.


----------



## GarrettMyers

HOUSE said:


> 10/18/2014: I can catch 'em, too



Stonelick Lake can produce some quality striped fish at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE

deltaoscar said:


> HOUSE, your signature is mind boggling.


Yea, it's been a ridiculous year. I've been throwing big and getting skunked often, though. I'll run a report at the end of the season with final numbers and it probably wont be as mind boggling when you see just how many times I got skunked in between those lunkers  I think 54 of the trophy stripes came from Jan/Feb out in the snow and another good chunk came from an insane 3-week window fishing East Fork. I can really only brag about the river fish. Most of them never hit OGF, but each one had a great story...








27"/10.6#


GarrettMyers said:


> Stonelick Lake can produce some quality striped fish at times.


...Shhhhh! It's something about the trout, G-man!


----------



## trailbreaker

HOUSE said:


> Heck yea I did! Nice job, dude! We still have some time left this year to hook up if you want to try and coordinate something! Pick a Friday or Saturday sometime and let's try and make it happen.


wanna hit the hamilton dam some time soon


----------



## JigheadJBoy

I think we should all have a fishing party down at the Hamilton dam.


----------



## garhtr

A Spectacular October Morning


----------



## Bad Bub

Barkcamp/Belmont lake


----------



## trailbreaker

on the GMR


----------



## Roscoe

Great photo Garrett.




Roscoe


----------



## garhtr

November pics


----------

